# MS SQL Datenbank sichern (auf meinem PC)



## Eroli (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze MS SQL Server und verwalte es mit SQL Server Management Studio 9 Express Edition und will  nun meine Datenbank sichern, aber nicht irgendwo auf dem Server, sondern am besten bei mir lokal auf meinem PC in einer *.bak oder *.sql Datei so wie es halt eben geht...
Dieses Backup will ich dann nachher wieder aufspielen können.

Ich hab mir hier schon sehr viele Threads angeguckt, aber keiner konnte mir so recht helfen. Ich will das auch gar nicht mit PHP oder ASP.NET oder sowas automatisieren.

Also, wie kann ich ganz simpel meine SQL-DB auf meinem PC sichern und wieder wiederherstellen?

Viele Grüße,
Eroli


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin

Die Sicherung beim SQL Server geht nur lokal. Um das Backup-File auf eine Share zu sichern, muss dieses nach erfolgreichem Backup kopiert werden.
Dies kannst du per Skript machen oder über DTSX-Projekt (wird aber vom SQL Server Express glaub ich nicht unterstützt, kann mich aber auch irren)


----------



## Eroli (1. Oktober 2007)

Aha.

Und wie soll ich das jetzt machen? Meine Datenbank ist bei VWDHosting.net, dort habe ich nur Zugriff auf meine Datenbank und meinen Webspace.
Muss ich jetzt meine Datenbank irgendwie auf meinem Webspace sichern? Ich weiß doch gar nicht den korrekten Pfad zu meinem Webspace...
Des Weiteren weiß ich doch auch gar nicht, ob der MS SQL Server auf demselben PC läuft wie mein Webspace....

Selbst mit dem Pfad zu meinem Webspace geht das nicht. Mal kommt Permission denied, ein andern mal kommt, dass er den spezifierten Pfad nicht finden konnte...


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Oktober 2007)

Dann solltest du dich mit dem Provider deines Webspace in Verbindung setzen, welche Möglichkeiten er dir in diesem Fall bieten kann.
Aber normalerweise sollte dein Provider regelmäßig ein Backup machen


----------



## Alex F. (1. Oktober 2007)

es geht auch übers netzwerk es gibt da die stored Procedures sp_backupdatabase (oder so ähnlich) und sp_restoredatabase 

Da kann man auch ein "netzlaufwerk" angeben.

Grüsse bb


----------



## Eroli (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe kein Netzlaufwerk.

Wieso ist das alles bitte so kompliziert? Wieso kann ich das nicht einfach lokal bei mir in einer Datei sichern. Mit MySQL geht das doch auch super...


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Oktober 2007)

Weil bei MySQL das ganz über eine Web-Applikation auf deinen Rechner übertragen wird! Das Backup macht der Server und der weiß nichts von deinem Rechner.


----------



## Eroli (2. Oktober 2007)

Und warum gibt es sowas nicht für MS SQL?
Kann mir denn wirklich keiner bei meinem Problem helfen?
Ich kanna uch gerne die Zugangsdaten geben, damit sich das vllt mal einer von euch anguckt?


----------

